# Sticky  Swap Meets, Auctions, etc



## MatPat

There are quite a few things coming up in the near future so I thought I would list them in one easy to find thread so folks can do some planning.

- GCAS Swap meet, Saturday, February 10, 2007 from 10am until 2pm. The Oasis Conference Center, 902 Loveland-Miamiville Road, Loveland, Ohio 513-583-8383 SWOAPE has a table for this event.

- CAFÉ Meeting, Friday, February 23, 2007, 7:30pm. Southeast Branch of Columbus Metropolitan Library, 3980 South Hamilton Road, Groveport, OH 43125

- SWOAPE February Meeting, *Sunday,* February 25th, Columbus.

- SWOAPE March Meeting, Saturday March 24th

- CAFÉ Auction, Saturday, March 31, 2007, 11am, The Hamilton Township Community Building, 6400 Lockbourne Rd, Lockbourne, Ohio 43137

- GCAS Spring Auction, Saturday, April 14th, 11am until? The Oasis Conference Center, 902 Loveland-Miamiville Road, Loveland, Ohio 513-583-8383

- SWOAPE April Meeting, Saturday April 28th

- American Livebearer Association show & auction Friday, April 27th through Sunday, April 29th auction April 29th, http://convention.livebearers.org/

- GCAS Fall Auction, Saturday, October 13, 2007 at the Oasis Golf and Conference Center, 902 Loveland-Miamiville Road, Loveland, OH 45140, 513-583-8383

- Cafe day at Aquarium Adventure, Saturday, January 19th, Columbus Aquarium Adventure

- Cafe Swap Meet, Saturday, March 8th

I will make this a sticky in a few days and please, feel free to make additions to this post. I will edit my post when folks add more events


----------



## t2000kw

Any tricks to finding the Oasis Conference Center? Or will Google Maps be good enough?

I'll be coming down I-71 from the direction of Columbus.


----------



## CincyCichlids

It isn't too bad, take I-71S to 275E, take the Ward's Corner Exit. Take a left off the exit, take the first right near the Aquarian pools and spas. Just keep going straight until you see signs. It'll be on your left.

otherwise it should be somewhere on the GCAS.org website too.


----------



## Six

t2000, its an easy drive. we've made it 2 years running without getting lost! but make sure you eat before you get there, during the auctions there were only interesting sandwhiches from the center... not really the best IMO.  we plan to picknic next time. 

i think my friend will have a table at the swap. ill let you guys know. maybe we can meet up or something.


----------



## evercl92

thanks for the info


----------



## MatPat

Updated through April 

Please note the February SWOAPE meeting will be held on Sunday, February 25th versus Saturday the 24th.


----------



## SnakeIce

Great Salt Lake Aquarium Society (GSLAS) club auction.

The Mar 2007 Auction will be held on Saturday, 10 Mar 2007 at the Rose Garden Center located in Sugarhouse Park at 1601 E. 2100 S. Salt Lake City. Doors will open at 12:00 with the Auction beginning at 1:00 p.m. You must be there before 1:00 if you want to get a close look at the items you will be bidding on.


----------



## brynnhilde

Hey guys, this could promise to be a big auction. The ALA annual convention is in Strongsville, ohio right off 71. The American Livebearer Association has their show from April 27th through 29th and the 29th is the big auction. Of course livebearers first, then everything else. It is free to the public, but you can sign up for speakers and other things. Go to www.livebearer.org for further details.

PS Strongsville is 1 hour 45 minutes from Dublin, Ohio. Straight shot once you hit 71 north.


----------



## t2000kw

I don't see anything but links to other web sites on that page. I'm interested in checking it out if I can find more information.


----------



## brynnhilde

Here is the link, convention.livebearers.org for the April auction.


----------



## brynnhilde

March 8th, 2008 CAFE swap at same place as auctions. More information on their website.


----------



## brynnhilde

Cafe has member day at Aquarium Adventure on this saturday, January 19th, here in Columbus. 25% off dry goods (no aquariums) and 40% off fish and plants, if you pay $10 to join CAFE. Just thought people oughta know


----------



## Emil

– CAFÉ Meeting, Friday, February 23, 2007, 7:30pm. Southeast Branch of Columbus Metropolitan Library, 3980 South Hamilton Road, Groveport, OH 43125

This should read February 22, the 23rd is a Saturday

– CAFÉ Meeting, Friday, February 22, 2007, 7:30pm is correct

Emil


----------



## MatPat

Emil said:


> - CAFÉ Meeting, Friday, February 23, 2007, 7:30pm. Southeast Branch of Columbus Metropolitan Library, 3980 South Hamilton Road, Groveport, OH 43125
> 
> This should read February 22, the 23rd is a Saturday
> 
> - CAFÉ Meeting, Friday, February 22, 2007, 7:30pm is correct
> 
> Emil


Thanks for pointing this out Emil but actually it is correct...February 23rd was a Friday in *2007*.

This thread was not updated for the 2008 CAFE meetings since we now have a calendar on our website for this purpose


----------



## dustinsfishtanks

i am in Lexington but would gladly drive up to cincy for some of this action if it is still going on!

Dustin
http://www.fishtanktv.com


----------

